# Century T 700



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Brand New Century T 700 used twice on the field. Reason for selling, It's just a bit to long for me. Comes with 2 compartment carry case. $635.00 shipped anywhere in USA.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

pix?


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

http://www.centurysea.co.uk/sea-rods/eliminator-T-700/


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

real nice rod....but I already have an excaliber sre......they are too close in specs to get another


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks for looking Fish Bucket.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

what distance will it get? read the century page, graphene is amazing material, strongest there is. they said not for power casting, which has me more curious about distance. is it cast or spin? thanks.


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

I am interest and I am in South Florida. Close enough to save on shipping ?


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

sent you message regarding the above.....


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

Is the rod still available?


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Rod Is Sold. Thank you


----------

